# Prettiest girls in AEW



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

We can have plenty of threads on who is the best in the ring (I'd say probably Thunder Rosa) or who the best mic workers are (Britt Baker takes the top spot for me). This thread is just about looks. Obviously, that's subjective. I'm just curious to see who people pick. I'm asking for a top five, but you can pick just one if you want or do a top 3. Whatever, I don't care. And if this thread offends you, well, go read a different one.

For me:

1. Sky Blue - New on the scene, but cute as hell
2. The Bunny - Incidentally, she feels like AEW's AJ Lee in terms of the crazy gimmick and her skipping around all the time
3. Hikaru Shida - Can we say waifu?
4. Ty Conti - Her energy and dancing just ups her overall attractiveness
5. Julia Hart - Young babe with a sexy cheerleader gimmick, can't go wrong.

Honorable Mention: Penelope Ford. She rocks the bad girl look like nobody else.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll go by hottest women 

I'm also leaving out Ashley D'Amboise since she's not official yet.

1. Anna Jay
2. Tay Conti
3. Britt Baker
4. Thunder Rosa
5. Kris Statlander

Honorable Mentions: Jade Cargill, Jamie Hayter, Penelope Ford, Red Velvet, Rebel, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade, Britt, Shida, Penelope, and Jamie.*








*































*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

1. Anna Jay
2. Tay Conti
3. Britt Baker
4. Jade Cargill
5. Kris Statlander


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not ranking in any order but:

Tay Conti
Hikaru Shida
Jade Cargill
Penelope Ford
Brandi Rhodes
Anna Jay


For anyone saying Riho or Sky Blue...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sorry but Britt has a butterface. Far too much makeup for my liking too.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

People find Jade attractive? I can't even watch her on screen. Pretty sure that's a man, baby.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

-Tay Conti
-Britt Baker
-Hikaru Shida
-Jamie Hayter
-Kris Statlander

Not really in any order.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> For anyone saying Riho or Sky Blue...


Riho's 24, and Skye Blue's 21. Unless you're just saying they look young?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I like Penelope Ford personally the best for looks.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Bunny
Shida
Brandi Rhodes
Anna Jay
Britt Baker
Penelope Ford


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cursedtoy said:


> Riho's 24, and Skye Blue's 21. Unless you're just saying they look young?


So were the decoys Chris Hansen had. Just a joke, but an interesting pattern.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> People find Jade attractive? I can't even watch her on screen. Pretty sure that's a man, baby.


I imagine she would give you a night you would never forget. Needs to be Storm when they add the X-men to the MCU.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> So were the decoys Chris Hansen had. Just a joke, but an interesting pattern.


Ah, gotcha gotcha.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Anna Jay is the hottest in wrestlling.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Rebel honestly looks better than most of the roster imo. I would say Jade and Taynara Conti are probably the best looking. Brandi looks good. 

Ally, Anna Jay and Penelope look decent, but not dropdead gorgeous imo like Playboy model level of beauty, they look like in the range of your average cocktail waitress. 

there is nothing remarkable about Brit Baker's looks imo. She looks like a less impressive Chelsea Green and I don't think Chelsea is even that stunning compared to some of the other women. I can see why people would find her Brit Baker attractive because she's not bad looking, she's just super meh looking, and a lot of that isn't even on her actual appearance, it's the hair, the makeup. It's so basic and amateur looking. If she got a makeover and put more effort into her looks, she could probably look really good. Just look at Aliyah now compared to 3-4 years ago. 

Looking at the AEW roster, there really isn't someone I'd say is a bombshell like an Eva or Mandy. When Rebel was at her peak beauty about a decade ago, she would honestly be the best looking of all of them.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hikaru Shida is the only one that I find extremely attractive.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

jade cargiill imo is easily the best looking woman in aew. anna jay is close, penelope ford too. red velvet is a smokeshow too. so is the bunny. brandi is prob better looking than all of them


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Anna Jay
Penelope Ford 
Britt Baker


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayter is number one for me no doubt 

Jade could break my pelvis anytime too


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cursedtoy said:


> Riho's 24, and Skye Blue's 21. Unless you're just saying they look young?


We've discussed on here before but Julia Hart, Riho and Sky Blue don't look like women instead they look like little girls. Take a look at this:

Julia Hart:










Riho:










Sky Blue:










---

Maybe I'm just old but in my opinion Julia Hart looks to be about 14 or 15 years old in the image above, Sky Blue could legitimately pass for 12 or 13 in that image and I'm not even kidding.

Riho at least looks adult but very young adult (Like 18-20). I'm less skeeved out by the people who find Riho hot but in my honest opinion it's very weird for guys to find Julia Hart and Sky Blue hot.

No disrespect intended, just an opinion. Ultimately they all ARE legal...


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Anna Jay, The Bunny,Penelope Ford, Tay Conti, Julia Hart and Sky Blue


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Jade Cargill looks like Sonny Kiss in a wig! I don't know how you can find it attractive at all!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don’t think any of them are holy shit attractive but there is obviously some pretty girls on the roster. Tay is decent, Anna Jay, Jade has a certain thing going on, Jamie Hayter thicc as fuck too.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna
Britt
Tay
Rosa
Leva
Statlander
Hikaru
Red Velvet
hell... 
It would be easier to list the girls people don't find attractive.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

1. Marko Stunt
2. Jamie Hayter
3. Anna Jay
4. Luther
5. Tay Conti


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Interesting responses

I'm surprised at all the Jade responses. She kind of looks like a dude to me. I like my women feminine. I think Sonny Kiss looks more like a woman than her

I agree that Britt isn't that pretty, even with makeup. Butter face for sure. I like her as a performer though and I'm digging her title run. Her in ring work has gotten a bit better and her mic work is top notch

I don't get the little girl thing with Riho and Sky Blue. Riho may be petite but she has the face of a mom. If I saw her face alone I'd think 30s or 40s. Sky looks like your average college student and I have no problem saying how hot I find many of them to be.

I forgot about Brandi. She's pretty hot for her age. She's getting up there though

I do find Statlander...oddly attractive. She's definitely got something. Thicc bod on her

I haven't seen much of Chelsea Green, but she seemed pretty hot, particularly when she debuted in Lucha Underground. She was smoking hot then

I disagree strongly on Eva or Mandy being attractive. They look like fake, plastic, porn stars to me. Ugh. I never could understand why people found Eva Marie attractive

Anna Jay's alright, not a bad looking woman at all

I can imagine Rebel having been hot years ago for the person who said that and she doesn't look too bad now. She's definitely a pretty woman and charismatic too

Is Leva still on the roster? She's definitely hot IMO and I liked the nerdy hot thing she had going on with the Librarian act


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Jamie Hayter



Jade Cargill
Penelope Ford
Anna Jay
Hikaru Shida
Britt Baker has a nice body but a tad bit buttery on the face, lol.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We've discussed on here before but Julia Hart, Riho and Sky Blue don't look like women instead they look like little girls. Take a look at this:
> 
> Julia Hart:
> 
> ...


They definitely don't look as young as you're describing. It's still very clear they're adults.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Actually I was thinking of Eva Marie when I made those comments about Eve. My mistake. Gonna edit that post


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Krin said:


> They definitely don't look as young as you're describing. It's still very clear they're adults.


How? Again, maybe I'm old but Hart and Blue definitely look like kids to me and I'm not the only one that feels that way.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prettiest gotta be long hair Shida. Anna jay too.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

1. The Bunny
2. Julia Hart
3. Jamie Hayter
4. Britt Baker
5. Hikaru Shida

And an honourable mention to Penelope Ford


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> Jade Cargill looks like Sonny Kiss in a wig! I don't know how you can find it attractive at all!


OMG you don’t find Sonny Kiss attractive? I bet you do your just getting a dig out there because you feel insecure about your self lol.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jade Cargil
Jamie Hayter
Queen Aminata ( not signed but still)
Tay Conti
Dasha


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How? Again, maybe I'm old but Hart and Blue definitely look like kids to me and I'm not the only one that feels that way.


Meh, other pictures of Skye I've seen looked college aged, to me. Although in the pictures you used, I could see why people could come to the impression that they do look young.

Think it's mostly semantics either way, though, since they're in their 20s. Well, two of them are. I honestly have no idea how old Hart is.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyway, 
Tay Conti
Bunny
Penelope Ford
Guess I have a thing for blondes, rofl. I also do like Britt Baker. Although I guess I understand where some people are coming from, I still think she she has a pretty face.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Tay Conti, Ashley D'Amboise, Jade Cargill, Anna Jay, Penelope Ford, Jamie Hayter...

Brandi Rhodes too- I know she gets hate for being a Rhodes but goddamn is she a smokeshow!

Skye Blue has unbelievable ASSETS too. Tony says he gave her the All Out spot based on the crowd reaction... nah man, he was just loving that ass!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tay Conti, any other answer is incorrect.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How? Again, maybe I'm old but Hart and Blue definitely look like kids to me and I'm not the only one that feels that way.


I agree that Julia Hart looks very young, and I can't get into her because of that factor, but in Skye Blue's case, it's more of an attire thing with the pic you chose. The backwards cap makes her seem young, as does the big hoodie. See her in her wrestling attire, or really any clothing where you can see her body, and it's pretty clear she's a woman, not a little kid.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Jamie Hayter.

Only Jamie Hayter.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

For me it's easy pickings


1) Nyla Rose
2) Vickie G
3) Sonny Kiss
4) Marko Stunt (he's as short as a normal woman)
5) Abaddon


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

None of them are drop dead gorgeous. 

I always find it interesting reading what smarks find attractive and it's generally anything with a pulse. 

I like women to look like women and Brandi is probably the hottest in AEW. After that none of them, they're very plain looking.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

the_flock said:


> None of them are drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> I always find it interesting reading what smarks find attractive and it's generally anything with a pulse.
> 
> I like women to look like women and Brandi is probably the hottest in AEW. After that none of them, they're very plain looking.


Even finds time to shoehorn a ‘smarks’ reference in a pretty girl thread haha.

Classic.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> OMG you don’t find Sonny Kiss attractive? I bet you do your just getting a dig out there because you feel insecure about your self lol.


Why would I find him attractive? I'm not SJW imbecile or a ho*o


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Probably Jamie Hayter and Anna Jay.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Hayter looks good for what I have seen. I skipped most of her segments because I don't care for Baker.

Brandi ofcourse.

Statlander

Anna Jay

Dani Jordyn (I don't think she is under contract).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Penelope is pretty, until she takes her shades off.

Tay and Jade.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Anna Jay (for my money the most beautiful in all wrestling)
Jamie Hayter


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

the_flock said:


> None of them are drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> I always find it interesting reading what smarks find attractive and it's generally anything with a pulse.
> 
> I like women to look like women and Brandi is probably the hottest in AEW. After that none of them, they're very plain looking.


Posts on a wrestling forum. Calls other people smarks on this forum and makes fun of what they find attractive, then posts a female wrestler he finds attractive lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We've discussed on here before but Julia Hart, Riho and Sky Blue don't look like women instead they look like little girls. Take a look at this:
> 
> Julia Hart:
> 
> ...


IMO the issue comes in if somebody likes them _because_ they look young in the face

like, if that is your starting point, then yeeesh

Riho doesn't look that young to me TBH. Julia looks like a child - but if I was a 18 - 25 yr old, I would think she's in my age group


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> Why would I find him attractive? I'm not SJW imbecile or a ho*o


neither am I but I don’t feel the need to mention the bloke in every thread regarding the beauty of many, that in itself implies insecurity


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

to the OP - they are all beautiful in their own way for different reasons

i can find something to like about each of them


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

I like The Librarian


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

They are all hot(well most of them) but I think we can all agree now that AEW takes over in having the hottest women than any other wrestling companies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Arkham258 said:


> We can have plenty of threads on who is the best in the ring (I'd say probably Thunder Rosa) or who the best mic workers are (Britt Baker takes the top spot for me). This thread is just about looks. Obviously, that's subjective. I'm just curious to see who people pick. I'm asking for a top five, but you can pick just one if you want or do a top 3. Whatever, I don't care. And if this thread offends you, well, go read a different one.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


These threads are always a let down.....no pics.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Anna Jay (for my money the most beautiful in all wrestling)
> Jamie Hayter


Anna jay is very pretty indeed.

I also find Jade Cargill good looking as well, but that might be a unpopular opinion looking at this thread.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> to the OP - they are all beautiful in their own way for different reasons
> 
> i can find something to like about each of them


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. With that being said @LifeInCattleClass is the most beautiful. I'm wiping the tears from my face as I type this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't believe nobody said Kiera Hogan yet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

the_flock said:


> None of them are drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> I always find it interesting reading what smarks find attractive and it's generally anything with a pulse.
> 
> I like women to look like women and Brandi is probably the hottest in AEW. After that none of them, they're very plain looking.


Brandi is plain looking.

I am confused by this comment, brother.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Maybe not the prettiest but Britt Baker is the sexiest for me. Something about her mannerisms and bitchy demenour that makes me want to ADAM COLE BAY BAY all night long.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Penelope ford in that wedding dress.. BAH GAWD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> Anna jay is very pretty indeed.


She really is, speaking of which this thread is lacking in photos..


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We've discussed on here before but Julia Hart, Riho and Sky Blue don't look like women instead they look like little girls. Take a look at this:
> 
> Julia Hart:
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't agree with that argument. Some people just have a natural looking baby face and they don't look old regardless of age. There are legit 30 year old women who have a baby face and can be passed off as teens. Are they not supposed to date?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah I don't agree with that argument. Some people just have a natural looking baby face and they don't look old regardless of age. There are legit 30 year old women who have a baby face and can be passed off as teens. Are they not supposed to date?


All three girls don't look like they've hit puberty either. If it was just a Babyface that'd be fine


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

> Julia Hart


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

All you posting here.....COME TO THE REAL THREAD WITH PICTURES...

vote and see who makes it through the tourney to be crowned AEWs most attractive female.









The talented and gorgeous woman of AEW....TOURNAMENT TO...


Ok I've had enough of these half assed threads with no direction or even PICTURES in them ....so I'm fixing that right now. So we will be doing a weekly tournament to the death!!!! A poll to determine once and for all who the most attractive female is in AEW!!! (AS VOTED BY US BASEMENT...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Super Bad Girl.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

For me Tay Conti and Anna Jay are miles ahead of everyone in both companies. I’ve never seen the appeal of Eva Marie at all on a total side note.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435707316779855875
Abadon is moving up the rankings.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Those women are a league of their own
Jamie Hayter
Jade Cargill
Tay Conti
Kayla Rossi
Ashley D'amboise
Sky Blue
Kris Statlander


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tay Conti
Penelope Ford
Anna Jay
Bunny
Julia Hart

These 5 blondes are a powerhouse. I don't think the brunettes have much of a shot here.


----------



## Naifu (Oct 21, 2011)

Kelly Kelly was 19 when she debuted in ECW and she had a stripper gimmick. Stacy Keibler was 19 when she was in WCW and she was a nitro girl.

I think the outfits that Skye Blue and Julia Hart wear make them look younger then what they are.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown (Sep 9, 2021)

Tay Conti, Anna Jay, Bunny, Britt


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

Anna Jay
Red Velvet
Britt
Penelope
Tay 

They got the looks and talent.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kris Statlander's final form. 👽


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Naifu said:


> Kelly Kelly was 19 when she debuted in ECW and she had a stripper gimmick. Stacy Keibler was 19 when she was in WCW and she was a nitro girl.
> 
> I think the outfits that Skye Blue and Julia Hart wear make them look younger then what they are.
> View attachment 107969
> ...


It's weird the hang up some people have with girls 18-21 being sexually attractive to men. It's not that unusual. Many statistics show that most men, regardless of their age, are attracted to girls in the 18-25 range with 22 being the average age most of them go for. At least 70% of the girls debuting in the porn industry every year are 18-21. We had a girl who was 18 or 19 flash her boobs on Game of Thrones. Banshee had some 18 year old portrayed as a total sex object right from season 1 and I think they kept doing it throughout the entire run of the series.

To me, hot is hot. I don't care what the woman's age is as long as they are legal. My top 5 list runs from 18 or 19 (Sky Blue and Julia Hart) up to mid thirties (The Bunny).


----------



## Luigo (Aug 11, 2021)

1. Anna Jay
2. Sky Blue
3. Tai Conti
4. Julia Hart
5. Britt Baker


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I've always found Allie (The Bunny) to be attractive. She has an interesting, and distinctly feminine, face. You can't see it half the time because she's always making goofy faces, but it's true. So I'll pick her.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Ty Conti


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------

